# Shadowbox Pipes?



## la157m3 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi, Guys:
My Mom just gave me my late Uncle's collection of 30 or so pipes. Really beautiful collection he built over the span of his life. These pipes have been in storage since 1993 after he died. Opening one of the leather pipe pouches that still had his tobacco inside brought tears to our eyes as soon as the aroma of Special Blend #2 filled the room. Amazing how a smell can trigger memories.

Anyway, I bought a really nice, large shadow box to display his pipes. Now that I'm looking at the shadowbox, I'm not quite sure how to secure them to the backboard without looking bad. 

Anyone ever mounted pipes in a shadowbox? If so - what did you use/how did you do it? My Mom was saying maybe museum putty would hold them to the board and not damage the pipes. I don't really want to use wire, either...but not sure what to do. I would love to put these on display in my home office. Amazing memories seeing each one. I remember most of them that he smoked. 

Any recommendations or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

Do you perhaps have a local tobacco shop that has a pipe wall? Maybe like something seen here The Gatlinburlier Tobacco Store Web Cam. if you do maybe they can assist you on where they found these neat little hangers, or maybe someone here knows. If all else fails I am sure you could email the folks at Gatlinburlier they're a nice group of people that I am sure would be glad to help.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

You're here, so why wouldn't you smoke them? Obviously it's your call, but I imagine that I would like my sons or grandsons to take up my pipes when I croak.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Looks like these rubber pipe clips from JH Howe's would fit the bill.

J. H. Lowe Miscellaneous


----------

